# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  International Mountmakers Forum - London Kick-Start Event 2015

## T. Ashley McGrew

Because it is cool and important click on the link below. I particularly like the video of BJ's talk - check it out.

http://www.paccin.org/content.php?30...art-event-2015

----------

